# OLD Daisy model 25 BB gun, anybody know much?



## Mitchell1789 (Apr 2, 2009)

The gun is in surprisingly good shape, minus the surface rust(plan on fixing it soon). The action is still smooth. The wood is in great shape as well. Has doves and hunters engraved on both sides. Can anyone tell me anything else about it?(value, rarity etc.)
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell1789 (Apr 4, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 5, 2009)

*value/history*

You can post the question on some airgun website forums, or buy the Airgun Bluebook and research. I have only up to #3 Airgun Bluebook and can look there for you if you'd like.


----------



## Mitchell1789 (Apr 5, 2009)

It does have a little bit of surface rust, but the local gunsmith said it would be super easy to clean up to new. Just wondering if it's worth it. Alan, any more info on value would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 6, 2009)

*first of all,,,,don't clean it......*



Mitchell1789 said:


> It does have a little bit of surface rust, but the local gunsmith said it would be super easy to clean up to new. Just wondering if it's worth it. Alan, any more info on value would be greatly appreciated!



I would suggest NOT having the gunsmith clean it up. That might result in it being cleaned up of most of it's value! True collectors like the gun to stay in it's aged condition. Some cleaning might be a good thing but be sure to advertise it in it's present state. A cleanup CAN result in lowering the collector value a lot. You might gently rub an oiled cloth over it to stop any rusting but you can over do even this as some old Daisys have a paint scheme on the receiver that rubs off with age and handling, and sometimes just by rubbing with a cloth if done too harshly.


----------



## Mitchell1789 (Apr 8, 2009)

Alan in GA said:


> I would suggest NOT having the gunsmith clean it up. That might result in it being cleaned up of most of it's value! True collectors like the gun to stay in it's aged condition. Some cleaning might be a good thing but be sure to advertise it in it's present state. A cleanup CAN result in lowering the collector value a lot. You might gently rub an oiled cloth over it to stop any rusting but you can over do even this as some old Daisys have a paint scheme on the receiver that rubs off with age and handling, and sometimes just by rubbing with a cloth if done too harshly.




I'll take your advice and just lightly oil it. I want to get it into good shooting condition again, but I can't find an exploded view or a manual anywhere. I'm afraid that if I open it up parts are going to fly everywhere.


----------



## stillman (Apr 8, 2009)

Some info here:
http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2005/11/daisy-no-25-pump-bb-gun.html


----------



## Alan in GA (Apr 9, 2009)

*worth,,,,*

I checked the Blue Book of Airguns [#3, at least 5 years old] and some versions of the Daisy 25 list around $500 @ 100% condition.
Your Daisy is most likely still a leather piston cup seal. Later versions all used rubber to rubber piston seals and with age would 'stick together'.
Put several drops of regular oil down the bore of your Daisy and store it muzzle UP for a couple days. The leather is most likely hardened and dry and it will take a while for it to 'accept' the oil bath you are giving it. If not torn, the leather piston cup seal will absorb the oil and expand and start giving close to 'full power' shots from the rifle!
Do not use regular oil in later Daisys as it will attack and decompose the rubber seals.


----------



## yellowhammer (Apr 11, 2009)

*Daisy model 25*

Ah,the memories this picture brought back.The Christmas of `57 I found one under the tree.I developed and honed my hunting and shooting skills with one of these.Many a trip on the handlebars of my bike,even to school sometimes.It would sit in a corner in the principle`s office `til classes were over.Many a bird fell to this BB gun(yeah,it was wrong,but that`s what we did,as kids).Many of these birds were eaten,though.We ate robins,blackbirds,and pigeons back then.Two squirrels met their fate with it.A huge cottonmouth was worried to death with it.It took about 25 rounds to kill it.Bob Ruark would have been no prouder with a tiger than I was with the snake on a stick as I walked home.This BB gun shot without a malfunction.I don`t know whatever happened to it.I guess my little brothers finished wearing it out.I`ve looked for one in Walmart a few times.I`d like to have another one to play with in the yard.The model 25 was retired and replaced by a Crossman .22 pellet gun,then a Stephens single-barrel 20 ga.Good `ol days.


----------



## chasesaces (Apr 16, 2009)

My model 25 was made in 1955, and has a plastic stock and pump handle. I don't know when they stopped using wood. Daisy produced over 8 million of these between 1914-1979. Mine was a hand me down from my brother when he graduated from copper to lead. The blackbirds and sparrows had no chance (my mother would not allow me to hunt other birds, robins, doves, etc.). It was the "weatherby" of bb guns in my neighborhood, and out performed most of the pellet guns of that time as well.


----------



## Mitchell1789 (Apr 24, 2009)

I wish I could have talked to my grandfather about it before he passed. It was his and he took great care of it. Didn't get the surface rust ill about 5 years ago when I got it. I hope to get it shooting again.


----------

